# opposites



## yuechu

大家好！

How do you talk about opposites in Chinese? For example: "大 is the opposite of 小." Would this be “大”是“小”的相反（词）?
Thanks!


----------



## kudott81

反义词，大是小的反义词。大的反义词是小。大和小互为反义词。


----------



## yuechu

I'd forgotten about that word! Thanks, Kudott81! 😃


----------



## Chris of Magnolia

yuechu said:


> 大家好！
> 
> How do you talk about opposites in Chinese? For example: "大 is the opposite of 小." Would this be “大”是“小”的相反（词）?
> Thanks!


If you mean antonym, then kudott 81 is right, 反义词 = antonym.
Opposite could a different concept from antonym. Black and white, man and woman, for instance, are not antonyms, but they are opposite in our mind. they are 对立。对立：opposite or binary opposition.


----------



## Sanchuan

Chris of Magnolia said:


> Opposite could a different concept from antonym


我的想法也一样，其实，一看粤初的问题就想到相对这个词。


yuechu said:


> 大 is the opposite of 小


我的翻译：“与小相对的是大”


----------



## SuperXW

Chris of Magnolia said:


> Black and white, man and woman, for instance, are not antonyms, but they are opposite in our mind.


黑-白、男-女，在中国人心中，可能也会当做“反义词”。
也许说是“相对”更准确，只是没有“相对词”这个概念。
“与小相对的是大”“与小相反的是大”“小的反义词是大”，在汉语中都成立且常见。
这个问题，让我联想到一个有意思的公务员考题，你们会做吗？




答案是D。


----------



## hx1997

SuperXW said:


> 黑-白、男-女，在中国人心中，可能也会当做“反义词”。


确实，我平常不会区分什么antonym和opposite，我都叫反义词。



SuperXW said:


> 这个问题，让我联想到一个有意思的公务员考题，你们会做吗？


没看到这贴的话我不会做…（生的反义词不是熟吗


----------



## kudott81

SuperXW said:


> 黑-白、男-女，在中国人心中，可能也会当做“反义词”。
> 也许说是“相对”更准确，只是没有“相对词”这个概念。
> “与小相对的是大”“与小相反的是大”“小的反义词是大”，在汉语中都成立且常见。
> 这个问题，让我联想到一个有意思的公务员考题，你们会做吗？
> View attachment 78833
> 答案是D。


万事并非非黑即白，理论不是非左即右，见解没有高矮之别，唯有生死相互对立（强行解读 lol


----------



## SuperXW

hx1997 said:


> 确实，我平常不会区分什么antonym和opposite，我都叫反义词。
> 
> 
> 没看到这贴的话我不会做…（生的反义词不是熟吗





kudott81 said:


> 万事并非非黑即白，理论不是非左即右，见解没有高矮之别，唯有生死相互对立（强行解读 lol


kudott高见（越看越觉得那四句话写的真好啊……）。 题目就是这个意思，男-女 是 非男即女 的关系，生-死 也是，其它不是。


----------



## yuechu

kudott81 said:


> 万事并非非黑即白，理论不是非左即右，见解没有高矮之别，唯有生死相互对立





SuperXW said:


> kudott的解读是对的  题目就是这个意思，男-女 是 非男即女 的关系，生-死 也是，其它不是。



Oh, sorry (My Chinese is not good enough to understand some of the sentences written above)! Does it mean that some "opposites" have a strict dichotomy and others don't?


----------



## SuperXW

yuechu said:


> Does it mean that some "opposites" have a strict dichotomy and others don't?


Exactly.
But note that the exam question is extremely hard for most people. Few of speakers is aware of this dichotomy thing.
Normally we just consider they are all 反义词 or 相对的.


----------



## kudott81

SuperXW said:


> kudott高见（越看越觉得那四句话写的真好啊……）。 题目就是这个意思，男-女 是 非男即女 的关系，生-死 也是，其它不是。


抬举啦～谬赞啦～


----------



## Sanchuan

那道公务员考题有趣是有趣，事实上从科学的角度来讲，不太准确啊。现代科学证明，间性人是生物上的事实，生殖器、性激素、等性别特征不符合男人或女人身体，竟然也被称为雌雄同体。其次，随着现代医学科技发展，死前状态也包括所谓的临床死亡期，这是一种无生命的但又可复苏的时期（据说全身麻醉也是类似的状态），因此今天连生死都并非非生即死了！

公务员考试需要更新喽😅


----------



## SuperXW

Sanchuan said:


> 那道公务员考题有趣是有趣，事实上从科学的角度来讲，不太准确啊。现代科学证明，间性人是生物上的事实，生殖器、性激素、等性别特征不符合男人或女人身体，竟然也被称为雌雄同体。其次，随着现代医学科技发展，死前状态也包括所谓的临床死亡期，这是一种无生命的但又可复苏的时期（据说全身麻醉也是类似的状态），因此今天连生死都并非非生即死了！
> 
> 公务员考试需要更新喽😅


虽然LGBT在中国确实不获什么认可，还有很多女性看到“男人：女人”匹配“生：死”时一头雾水，但不妨碍考题的严谨性：
“选出最恰当的答案”，而非“选出绝对正确的答案”，中英文选择题一般都这样要求…… 😹 
这两组词在概念初创时，确实没怎么留下中间地带……


----------



## SuperXW

Sanchuan said:


> 那道公务员考题有趣是有趣，事实上从科学的角度来讲……
> 公务员考试需要更新喽😅


你中文相当好啊！


----------

